# Yosemite + OBS 0.6.2



## Vellocity (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey everyone, with Yosemite now out in the wild I thought I'd share my experiences with it so far.

First off, here the setup that I'm using - Early 2011 MBP (i7 2.3 / 8GB / HD6750m / 256GB SSD) with an Acer 24" IPS display. Using SoundFlower for desktop audio capture. OBS settings are set to capture/stream at 1080p @ 30fps, bitrate set to 2500.

Initial impressions of gaming performance on Yosemite is impressive to say the least. On my MBP there's an increase in FPS across the board (WoW, D3, LoL), League of Legends has seen the biggest increase with settings - 1080p boarderless, shadows off, all detail settings at high. On Mavericks I saw a solid 40-60 fps with dips down to ~30, on Yosemite I'm constantly over 70fps with no drops WHILE streaming. WoW seems to be running alot better as well, mind you I play with the in game max FPS set to 35 to allow breathing room in raids. Haven't tried streaming WoW or D3 yet with Yosemite and the new game capture feature but I'm hoping for similare results to LoL.

TLDR: Hats off to the OBS team for showing us Mac users love and rolling out quick upates and features. For those on the fence anout updating to Yosemite, I'd say it's well worth it.

Quick VOD from a test stream I did earlier, all audio is muted since I was only testing. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaep3e5YXpQ

PS, sorry if this is the wrong section to post this.


----------



## CartridgeGamer (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I have been reluctant/hesitant about updating to Yosemite, but now I just might give it a go.


----------



## Matt (Oct 21, 2014)

I have also had great success streaming on Yosemite.

Mid 2014 MBP Retina (i7 2.4 / 16GB / GT 750M / SSD)


D3 on max settings I get close to 30fps using dual displays (one of which is the massive 2880x1880 retina display).
SC2 on high gets between 30-40fps; if I didn't play Zerg, would probably get more (less creep). Also dual with Retina.

I haven't checked what kind of frames I get with one 1080 display only, but I'd probably get a lot more; the Retina display takes a pretty good chunk of power it seems. I'm using OBS's "fast" x264 preset (not sure what "default" is).


----------



## OmnicientWolf (Oct 23, 2014)

Yosemite broke CamTwist, which is what I was using as a Syphon to achieve a delayed webcam feed on Mac.  I tried using Syphon source on OBS, but it seems like it can't handle the Elgato recording while streaming.  When I used CamTwist's Syphon support, I was able to record on the Elgato, stream on Twitch, and even record the OBS stream simultaneously without a drop in performance!

Any way of adding CamTwist as a video capture device with Yosemite?  For whatever reason, it is no longer viewable as one.  If not, is there any way to "up" the performance of OBS using Syphon as a video source?

Thanks!


----------



## kitcatbass (Nov 15, 2014)

You're lucky man. Ever since I upgraded, I've been hitting huge drops in framerates in WoW while streaming. Not only that, soundflower decided to stop working completely ever since I upgraded.


----------

